# Ravioli recipes using store packaged ravioli



## SizzlininIN (Oct 15, 2004)

I would like some ideas on what to do with store bought ravioli's.  Anyone care to share?


----------



## mish (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi. Hope one of these might appeal to you.   

Orange Shrimp & Mushroom Ravioli

1 pkg (9 oz) Four Cheese Ravioli, prepared accord to pkg
1 tbl olive oil
12 oz med raw shrimp, peeled & deveined
1 c sliced fresh mushrooms
1 pkg (10-oz) Refrigerated Alfredo Sauce
3/4 tsp grated orange or lemon peel

HEAT oil in nonstick skillet. Add shrimp; cook, stirring occasionally, until pink. Remove from skillet. Add mushrooms; cook, stirring occasionally, until soft.

Add sauce, orange peel  & shrimp; cook, stirring often, until  heated through. PLACE pasta on serving platter; top w sauce. Season w black pepper.
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
Ravioli Alfredo Artichoke Bake

2 (9-oz) pkg refrigerated cheese-filled ravioli 
1 jar Alfredo sauce (or tomato sauce)
1 (14-oz) can artichoke hearts, drained, coarsely chopped 
1 (4.5-oz) jar Mushrooms, drained 
1 (2 1/2-oz) can sliced olives, drained 
6 oz (1 1/2 c) shredded mozzarella cheese 

Heat oven to 400°F. In lg saucepan or Dutch oven, cook ravioli as directed on pkg. Drain well; return to saucepan.

Add Alfredo sauce, artichoke hearts, mushrooms & olives; stir gently to mix. Pour into ungreased 13x9" (3-qt) baking dish. Sprinkle w cheese. Bake at 400° for 12-15 mins or until bubbly & cheese is melted.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
Ravioli Lasagna

1 26-oz jar pasta sauce
1 30-oz bag frozen lg cheese ravioli, unthawed
1 10-oz box frozen chopped spinach, thawed & squeezed dry
8 oz bag shredded mozzarella cheese
1/2 c grated Parmesan cheese

Heat oven to 350° F. Coat a 13x9" baking dish w cooking spray & spoon in a third of the sauce. Arrange 12 ravioli on top & scatter spinach over them. Top w half of each cheese.  Cover w another layer of ravioli &  remaining sauce & cheese. Cover w foil & bake 25 min. Uncover & bake 5 to 10 min more or until bubbly.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Oct 17, 2004)

thanks mish.......the ravioli lasagna sounds really good.


----------



## debthecook (Oct 19, 2004)

I just loaded up on ravioli, it was on sale too.  I like the mini better than the large. I like it with just some butter and parmesan, my daughter likes it with tomato sauce (with a spoon of sugar, she won't eat it unless the sauce has a spoon of sugar).


----------



## mish (Oct 19, 2004)

Here come some more. Another idea for the ravioli lasagna, perhaps experiment w layering chili & cheese between ravioli layers, top w cheese & bake. OR - layers of pesto & cheese Or - Use a mushroom sauce, or sneak in some shrimp. See what you think.  Lotsa Pasta-bilities.  

St. Louis Toasted Ravioli 
1 (1 lb.) pkg. frozen ravioli  
2 tbl milk  
1 egg  
2/3 - 1 c fine, dry seasoned bread crumbs  
Shortening or cooking oil  
1 c spaghetti or pizza sauce  
Parmesan cheese, grated  

Thaw ravioli. In a mixing bowl, beat together milk and egg. Dip each ravioli into egg mixture; coat with crumbs.

In 3-qt saucepan, heat 2" of oil to 350ºF. Fry ravioli, a few at a time, 1 minute per side or until golden. Drain on paper towels; keep warm in 300ºF oven while frying the rest. Heat sauce. Sprinkle ravioli with Parmesan. Serve with warm sauce for dipping.. 
**********
Caesar Ravioli
9 oz pkg cheese ravioli
2 c cherry tomatoes, halved
1 med cucumber, thinly sliced
1/2 c purple onions, chopped
1/4 c black olives, sliced
1/4 c fresh Parmesan cheese,  grated
1/2 tsp black pepper, freshly ground
3/4 c Caesar salad dressing
4 c Romaine lettuce, shredded

Cook ravioli according to pkg; drain.  Rinse w cold water; drain. Combine ravioli & next seven (7) ingredients.  Cover & chill.  Serve over lettuce. 
********** 
Nacho Ravioli
1 pkg frozen ravioli - (25 oz), flavor of choice
1 jar salsa - (16 oz)
1/2 cup shredded Cheddar cheese
1 can sliced black olives, drained - (2 1/4 oz)
2 scallions, sliced

Prepare ravioli accord. to pkg; drain & set aside in colander. In same pot, heat salsa over med heat 2-4 min.

Return ravioli to pot; mix well, & cook 2-4 min, or until heated through. Place ravioli on platter & sprinkle w cheese, olives, & scallions.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Oct 22, 2004)

Thanks Mish......that St. Louis Toasted Ravioli one sounds awesome....in fact I'd printed it off a little while back and put it in my pile of things to make.....I can't wait.


----------



## jkath (Oct 23, 2004)

debthecook said:
			
		

> I just loaded up on ravioli, it was on sale too.  I like the mini better than the large. I like it with just some butter and parmesan, my daughter likes it with tomato sauce (with a spoon of sugar, she won't eat it unless the sauce has a spoon of sugar).



I once read an article on an old man who's store bought sauce always tasted better than everyone elses. When he passed away, his daughters went thru his things and found dozens of empty jars that had originally kept grape jam. They tried a spoonful in  sauce, and there was his secret ingredient! I've tried it before, and it does cut the acid. However, my husband has threatened divorce if I ever do it again!


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 23, 2004)

Lemon Cream Ravioli

1 lb. fresh broccoli florets
1 tablespoon salt
1 tablespoon vegetable oil
1 package (16 oz.) frozen cheese ravioli
¼ cup butter or margarine
1 cup heavy cream
1 tablespoon grated lemon zest
½ cup freshly grated Parmesan cheese
6 oz. cubed cooked ham, optional
1/8 teaspoon ground black pepper
1 large lemon

In a six quart saucepan, bring 4 quarts of water, salt, and vegetable oil to a rolling boil.  Add frozen ravioli; stir to separate the pieces.  Cover pan until water returns to boiling.  Uncover and cook for 5 minutes.  Add broccoli to pan of boiling ravioli and cook until broccoli is tender and pasta is al dente.  Drain pasta and broccoli in a large colander.

While pasta and broccoli are cooking, prepare the sauce.  In a small saucepan over medium heat, melt butter.  Stir in cream and grated lemon zest and cook 5 minutes, stirring frequently.  Add Parmesan cheese, cubed cooked ham, and the black pepper.  Cook until thoroughly heated.

Prepare garnish:  Using a floating blade vegetable peeler, remove the outside yellow portion of the lemon peel.  With a very sharp knife, cut lemon zest into very thin 1 ½ inch long julienne pieces.  Place in a small bowl of ice water to curl.  

Transfer pasta and broccoli back to large saucepan.  Pour lemon cream sauce over pasta mixture and toss well to coat thoroughly.  Transfer pasta mixture to a serving dish; garnish with julienne lemon zest and serve immediately.  Makes 6 servings.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Oct 23, 2004)

Yummy SierraCook.....sounds really easy to prepare too....thanks~!


----------



## mish (Oct 23, 2004)

Hi, SizzlininIN. Here's comes another one. (Guess I'd call it, Shake N Bake Ravioli.)   

SierraCook, your recipe sounds wonderful.  Also wanted to say Hi, & thanks for your welcome.

Hi, jkath.  Not sure if I understood?  Add grape jam to store-bought tomato sauce?

Italian Baked Ravioli
18 oz refrigerated filled ravioli, flavor of choice
1/4 c butter, melted
1/2 c Italian-style dry bread crumbs
1/4 c shredded parmesan cheese
pepper, to taste
2 tbl fresh parsley, chopped

Heat oven to 400F. Grease rectangular baking dish.

Cook ravioli as directed on pkg. Toss ravioli & butter in baking dish. Mix remaining ingred, except parsley. *Toss ravioli & bread crumb mixture; spread evenly in dish. Sprinkle w parsley. Bake uncovered 15-20 mins or until mixture is hot & topping is golden brown.

*Zip-lock bag might help in coating w crumbs. 
******
Some saucey ideas:
Top w rotel or diced tomatoes (w fresh herbs) mixed w ranch or alfredo sauce.
Ranch/Italian or creamy Italian dressing & roasted red peppers.
Any Pesto of choice (tomato, basil, many varieties) - or - 
Combine cooked raviol w cooked spinach souffle (Stouffers is pretty good)
Any Alfredo of choice (sun-dried tomato, mushroom, garlic).
Carbonara or vodka/tomato sauce.


I may have found the above recipe on the Mrs. T's Perogie site (love those perogies too).  You could take a look-see over there, & probably get some more ideas.
Probably my favorite, mix w melted butter garlic sauce, sprinkle w fresh grated cheese of choice, & fresh herbs.


----------

